# Anyone having trouble buying stuff?



## WobblyHand (Jan 20, 2022)

Constant backorders.  Tried to buy an ER40 chuck (zero set) and backplate from Shars.  Backplate ETA given 1/12/22.  After that date passed, Shars now says ETA unknown, 4-5 months?  

Ordered an AXA-4D boring bar holder in November, after one month, order was cancelled by eBay.  Ordered again at end of December from All Industrial.  Now informed ship date has slipped another, "2 weeks".  Have low confidence in this estimate, since the previous ship date was delayed "2 weeks".  Think Aloris is having trouble meeting their commitments.  Bogus tracking numbers were posted twice, but retracted after I challenged them.  The numbers were pretty easy to do, since the bogus tracking numbers originated 22 days prior to me ordering the part.  Product just hasn't shipped from Aloris.  I've been given the _option_ of cancelling my order.  Wish it was expediting the order, instead.  

I could make the backplate, and the boring bar holder.  Made a boring bar holder out of 7075 on my mini-lathe, suppose I could make one out of steel for the G0602.  

Never made a backplate before.  The backplate has a boss on it that sticks out about 13.5mm, so a regular backplate isn't thick enough for the zero set chuck.  Figure I need a 2" long slice of 5" cast iron to make the backplate.  Speedy Metals has a 2" long slice of grey cast iron 40 at $53 + shipping.  Durabar is priced at $8.33/inch if you buy 6 feet.  Can neither afford nor move 6 feet of Durabar.  The Shars machined backplate was $62 + shipping, but no ETA.  From a cost and labor perspective, it makes sense to buy rather than make, but there's no backplates to buy.  

Wasn't expecting so much trouble sourcing finished goods.  Anyone else having similar issues?


----------



## rabler (Jan 20, 2022)

I've been trying to find a zero-set ER40 chuck and matching D1-6 backplate for almost a year ...


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 20, 2022)

I’ve been waiting on an R8 shell mill arbor for 6 months.  Sure glad I don’t need to buy a car at this time.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jan 20, 2022)

rabler said:


> I've been trying to find a zero-set ER40 chuck and matching D1-6 backplate for almost a year ...


Slight consolation not being alone...


----------



## Just for fun (Jan 20, 2022)

Your not alone......


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 20, 2022)

this is what happens when you offshore everything. Not only can't we make anything, our raw materials are also tied up  offshore.

Corporations have screwed us over, and now we are paying.  This is not a dem or repub thing, this is  corporate greed that owned congress and had them pass laws to allow them to do this to us.

It's all back to corporations, and their short sighted CEOs.

Ok, off my bully pulpit.


----------



## wachuko (Jan 20, 2022)

VFD ordered delivery date keeps being pushed out...


----------



## Wheat.Millington (Jan 20, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> this is what happens when you offshore everything. Not only can't we make anything, our raw materials are also tied up  offshore.
> 
> Corporations have screwed us over, and now we are paying.  This is not a dem or repub thing, this is  corporate greed that owned congress and had them pass laws to allow them to do this to us.
> 
> ...


My day job is/was as a management accountant, mainly for manufacturing firms (recently changed roles, not in accounting any more). What you said is... basically true. Whenever us accountants prepare reports for management, low inventory levels is always a green light - management KPIs almost always include keeping inventory as low as practically possible, as high inventory means capital tied up and poor P&L performance.

Since this whole pandemic started and supply chains were ruined, there has been a bit of a reckoning behind this. It turns out you can't just pick and chose the things you like from Lean Manufacturing and Just in Time operating policy - it's not enough to just say "hold less inventory". Lean principles say more like "hold just enough inventory to be resilient", but resilience was forgotten during the "easy" times.

Shipping has never been more challenging or expensive in modern times. Logistics are chronically overworked and understaffed EVERYWHERE, and now holding inventory is seen as (or SHOULD BE SEEN AS) a competitive advantage.

Sadly the world of management accounting is slow and conservative with respect to structural and cultural change. So don't expect too much change once this is all over.

PS: In conversations like this there's always a tendency to blame the bean counters, and I understand the impulse. But in defense of my profession, try to remember that accountants are typically not decision makes, and their role is to provide useful and accurate data TO THE DECISION MAKERS.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 20, 2022)

Yes , our company can not get the parts we need and these are from USA manufacturers . More on the lines of electrical stuff such as die heaters . I talked to my leader late last week , he is searching for other places which make these parts . We also live and die by the JIT and Lean Manufacturing codes .    SAP ..................stop all production .


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 20, 2022)

Wheat.Millington said:


> My day job is/was as a management accountant, mainly for manufacturing firms (recently changed roles, not in accounting any more). What you said is... basically true. Whenever us accountants prepare reports for management, low inventory levels is always a green light - management KPIs almost always include keeping inventory as low as practically possible, as high inventory means capital tied up and poor P&L performance.
> 
> Since this whole pandemic started and supply chains were ruined, there has been a bit of a reckoning behind this. It turns out you can't just pick and chose the things you like from Lean Manufacturing and Just in Time operating policy - it's not enough to just say "hold less inventory". Lean principles say more like "hold just enough inventory to be resilient", but resilience was forgotten during the "easy" times.
> 
> ...


I blame the MBA's. 

It's why the landfills are filling up, and we waste so much. Rather than have parts to fix things, we have to buy new. Hence a throw away society, and massive waste.

in the USA congress started heavily taxing inventory, so it  made it less desirable to have parts for repair.  I'm not fully certain, but I believe it was a liability until sold. Now it's an asset.. I THINK... so who wants to pay tax on that asset if it sits on the shelf for a long time.

But who can afford to repair many small things?  Everyone wants to be rich, but that means that the repair shop wants $75 just to look at your broken thing. Then the repair cost is on top of that, then parts...  

Most people have been trained by the new replace policy that it's not worth fixing.

That's the new cycle, been around since the 80s.

Add to that nothing is built here anymore...  We were told 6 new steel plants, then the number was moved to 7... Guess what, not a single plant is in the works.    It's all BS no matter who's in charge. The only people that are in charge are the corp CEO's..  sorry if this is political, but I have watched the greed grow, I have watched the lies at the top, the golden parachutes that guys that destroy companies get paid millions to leave.. and keep collecting from those companies for years...


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 20, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Yes , our company can not get the parts we need and these are from USA manufacturers . More on the lines of electrical stuff such as die heaters . I talked to my leader late last week , he is searching for other places which make these parts . We also live and die by the JIT and Lean Manufacturing codes .    SAP ..................stop all production .


I couldn't get a simple 30amp 2 pole QO panel Square D breaker in 2020... I had to wait about 5 months. No one had them.  
When I was working on the bathroom remodel, road block after road block on parts. This is not new, it's been going on since March 2020, its just getting acute.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jan 20, 2022)

Can't disagree with the offshoring argument.  Terribly difficult to get things back, once things have migrated overseas, including the knowledge base.  That being said, supply side has been severely disrupted in the past few years.  Don't think that the disruption is over yet.  Domestically there's transportation and delivery issues as well.

Unfortunately the financial system is skewed to profit at the expense of many greater goods.  The financiers don't know or care to count the cost of total dependence on other countries.  Or loss of a countries critical capabilities.  They are not rewarded for that, so they don't even consider it. They sole sourced to the cheapest supplier.  They cut inventory to the bone, because JIT is the financially responsible thing to do.  JIT is not resilient.  They are now just finding out that "not putting all your eggs into _any_ one basket" is a good idea.  It's odd to me, because back in the day (30 years ago) when I worked for a defense contractor, we were admonished to have multiple suppliers, for all critical parts, lest there be a disruption.  Seems that many people didn't get that message at all.  So they cut costs and jobs and rode the gravy train, all the while reducing the resilience of the country to endure these upsets. 

Sorry, didn't want to get philosophical, or political.  However, seems this thread is generating now activity than I expected.

More frustrated that this hobby is getting far harder than I anticipated.  Find I'm doing a ton of meta-work, just to get to the point of doing or making chips.  Understood that's part of machining, but sure seems tough to get going.  Still building up my local infrastructure (facility & tools) so it is a little easier to make things.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 20, 2022)

Unilever's eyes were opened back when Katrina hit New Orleans years ago . Our sole source supplier was located there and the train tracks were all 6 feet under . We had to shut our plant down not having what we needed .


----------



## WobblyHand (Jan 20, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Unilever's eyes were opened back when Katrina hit New Orleans years ago . Our sole source supplier was located there and the train tracks were all 6 feet under . We had to shut our plant down not having what we needed .


Sad that it took a disaster like that to get people to think.  Sole source and lean JIT is only good optimal in a perfect, idealized world.  That world where everything goes according to plan.  Don't know about you, but, I don't know where that world is.  Disasters, either natural or otherwise alway happen, and have happened throughout all history.

Good companies have to build in resilience into their systems, else they eventually will face the consequences.  Good planning takes into account both the likelihood of disaster, and the severity of the problem.  The ones who don't plan are betting they can cash out before disaster happens.


----------



## rabler (Jan 20, 2022)

I was just looking at transfer switches.  A 200/200A manual transfer switch ... they're out of stock everywhere, with a few exceptions at more than $1500.


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 20, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I couldn't get a simple 30amp 2 pole QO panel Square D breaker in 2020... I had to wait about 5 months. No one had them.
> When I was working on the bathroom remodel, road block after road block on parts. This is not new, it's been going on since March 2020, its just getting acute.


I’m in the same boat. Did a side job two weeks ago job was to upgrade/replace breaker panel, the meter socket and corresponding pipe and wire.
Had no problem getting a 20 bank panel but a 125a overhead meter socket is as rare as hens teeth at this point. Have called every supply house I know ever big box store and they are all put of stock with no eta.
What I can’t grasp is the same companies make the panel as the meter socket?????
So if anyone has a 125a meter socket they wanna get rid of PM me I’ll take it. Can’t get paid on the job till done


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 20, 2022)

rabler said:


> I was just looking at transfer switches.  A 200/200A manual transfer switch ... they're out of stock everywhere, with a few exceptions at more than $1500.


Yeah same here on the meter socket I can find one for 360.00 dollars. Any normal day theyre 58 bucks at menards.


----------



## rabler (Jan 20, 2022)

Cadillac said:


> Yeah same here on the meter socket I can find one for 360.00 dollars. Any normal day theyre 58 bucks at menards.


Fortunately here the Power Co supplies the meter socket, although we had to wait 2 months for them to get one in (400A).


----------



## jwmay (Jan 20, 2022)

I haven't had much trouble. I enjoy reading everyone's explanations for what happened and how it happened. I am making an assumption that most of you are older than I am, so are more likely to have a better perspective. You saw it happen, right? Well I'm a young guy at 42 I guess. My generation and anyone younger are far more  likely to be fairly mechanically incompetent. Throw away society, you say.  I say I didn't even get a chance. I learned to weld at 36 years old. I learned to use power tools in my 20's in the Army. I learned to operate machine tools from Youtube and you folks here...still learning actually. So yeah it may be a throw away society, but we didn't get there on our own. Gone are the high school technical programs of times past.  I had the option for ONE program in high school. Woodworking... which was wrapped into Agriculture 1, which was full of Levi wearing, Skoal chewing bullies who stole my lumber, and I passed with a D- because I didn't have money to buy more lumber. I digress. Lol I'm not a rarity. Nobody younger than me even got a woodshop class. How do we get by? We work 70 hour weeks at ridiculously simple jobs, to pay others to do the things we should have been taught as kids!! So yeah, it ain't all rainbows and unicorns for those of us working in America these days. But everybody ought to look back at their own mirrors before they sharpen their pointer fingers. It wasn't MY generation that decided a Bachelors degree in political science, or sociology was the key to young people's success. Lol Mike Rowe for President!! Geez I went way of course eh? Anyways I ordered this Tuesday. It's Thursday. Woohoo!


----------



## KevinM (Jan 20, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Unilever's eyes were opened back when Katrina hit New Orleans years ago . Our sole source supplier was located there and the train tracks were all 6 feet under . We had to shut our plant down not having what we needed .



Building a city on the coast and below sea level is not wise.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 20, 2022)

I do believe it was the generation before mine. I was born in 57.  When I was in my 20s they were already closing shop classes and selling the hardware. By the time I was in my 40s I was surprised when I heard about a still running program.

Not everyone is college material. But the powers that be didn't recognize that.
We need skilled labor. And believe it or not, we need unskilled labor.  Who's going to do the dirty jobs? Garbage, sewers in suburbs and cities, man power to mow, clean up after large disasters.  People willing to learn a craft like concrete , roofing, painting, demolition.

Machinists to prototype ideas, woodworkers to build here, rather than off shore.    With CNC in machining, we need people to load material for jobs, start them, recognize when they need intervention...  But in the future that maybe all robotic.  it's headed that way because of the lack of help, and reliability of people showing up for the job.  Some of that is the current generation ... they expect to be treated like kings/queens and give little back... Some can be laid at the feet of owners/managers who are absolute A holes.  I will lay a lot at the younger generation, I have watched too many do so little and think they have done so much... I watch in horror sometimes.  I had a team of gen x ers we had a go live, it wasn't going well, a lot of their programs were failing and needed repair. we were supposed to do a shutdown and put new code in place, and restart... not one of them brought their laptops home or were prepared to work the night.  I was shocked. I was used to working all the way through the night on go lives like that.  The next day the manager through a Fit that the work wasn't done.

So there is enough blame to go around to everyone, including me, and my generation.  While none of us intentionally did this, we watched it with apathy while it happened. We say what can one person do. I have a friend that has never voted... Ever. his theory is his vote doesn't matter...

The most important thing is to take the voting serious.
The next is to really understand the candidates... (that's still impossible) I can't help... Our biggest problem is the lies that the candidates tell about themselves and the lies they tell and others about the other candidate.  Almost every one of them has a motive for why they want office.  Yes it's power... but they have a problem and they are most concerned about that one thing, that's what gets most of them to run.. it's not for you or me... its for their problem.  After that, it's for the $$$$$$ once they find out what a cash cow and power is...

We have to be more interested, and less apathetic. We can't let candidates that are out for ME... ME... ME  to dominate... we need to get people who get the real problem that we see.  We need someone with common sense. Not necessarily a business sense. And certainly not a politician.

edit: btw my local HS  still has a woodworking shop program.. no metal, no other shop class.  I was shocked when I moved here and saw they still had it.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 20, 2022)

To lighten up the thread, as to the original question.  No, as long as I wait until after my wife goes to bed.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jan 20, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> To lighten up the thread, as to the original question.  No, as long as I wait until after my wife goes to bed.


Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 20, 2022)

In most cases I have the opposite trouble...too easy to sit down, play guitar, surf around and get stuff with PayPal.   

Except:   Last week I wanted to get a Keysight 34461A multimeter.   Keysight's website offers free two day delivery.   Great, called them, they said new orders have a 22 week lead time!   But they said they should be available in distribution.   Called Newark.  No, out of stock but we expect more in mid-April.   Called Allied.   Out of stock.   Called Keysight, they checked and said Allied shows 25 in stock and Newark has 12.   Called Allied back, got somebody competent and bought it.   So I'm not sure what the message in this is, maybe it's don't give up easily.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 20, 2022)

davidpbest said:


> I’ve been waiting on an R8 shell mill arbor for 6 months.  Sure glad I don’t need to buy a car at this time.


David, I just retired from the car business.
I am so fortunate to be getting out of the business now.
We usually had 100+ units for sale. We have had less than 20 for months.
The saving grace is supply and demand.
People are happy to pay MSRP where usually we would work off invoice.
The used car market is so over inflated it's silly. If you bought a new car two years ago, you could probably sell it for more than you paid for it.
Unheard of.
Don't get me started on the electric vehicle craze.

I just went to the hardware store, bought my usual drip system repair stuff. The bill was $82. That is highway robbery!!
This fixed income has me watching every penny.

Can't find stuff, it's too expensive if you do.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 20, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> In most cases I have the opposite trouble...too easy to sit down, play guitar, surf around and get stuff with PayPal.
> 
> Except:   Last week I wanted to get a Keysight 34461A multimeter.   Keysight's website offers free two day delivery.   Great, called them, they said new orders have a 22 week lead time!   But they said they should be available in distribution.   Called Newark.  No, out of stock but we expect more in mid-April.   Called Allied.   Out of stock.   Called Keysight, they checked and said Allied shows 25 in stock and Newark has 12.   Called Allied back, got somebody competent and bought it.   So I'm not sure what the message in this is, maybe it's don't give up easily.


holy smokes that's a high end meter. I would hate to blow that one.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 20, 2022)

Janderso said:


> David, I just retired from the car business.
> I am so fortunate to be getting out of the business now.
> We usually had 100+ units for sale. We have had less than 20 for months.
> The saving grace is supply and demand.
> ...


I took my Lexus in for service last week.   I paid $46K for it 4 years ago, and they were all over me to accept $40k for it in trade since it has only 10K miles.  But I’d have to wait up to a year for a new model.  This dealership typically has 300 new cars on the lot, but last week only had six.  I saw an ad for a new Honda CR-V SUV at a dealer in Beverly Hills where they were asking and additional $40K extra dealer markup for “instant” delivery.   Things are indeed quite crazy.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 20, 2022)

We have had problems getting raw materials (aluminum & stainless) for over a year, now when we can get it, it is 3x what we were paying in 2020.  I just ordered about $4800 in control panel parts for a project and had to do some re-design on the fly because all of the back ordered parts.  I found some roughly equivalent parts on Digikey and was able to substitute, but not exactly what I wanted.  And my local Micky D's was out of Filet-O-Fish today.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 20, 2022)

JimDawson said:


> We have had problems getting raw materials (aluminum & stainless) for over a year, now when we can get it, it is 3x what we were paying in 2020.  I just ordered about $4800 in control panel parts for a project and had to do some re-design on the fly because all of the back ordered parts.  I found some roughly equivalent parts on Digikey and was able to substitute, but not exactly what I wanted.  And my local Micky D's was out of Filet-O-Fish today.


out of the fish... well imagine if they were out of hamburgers


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 20, 2022)

I have been trying to buy a 48" finger brake from Grizzly forever. I ordered it in December 2020. I would check with them every few months and they would not have an expected ship date. Finally in November 2021 they contacted me and said that model had been discontinued by the (Chinese) factory and they would not be getting any. Okay so I order the next model up. It is out of stock currently with an expected ship date March 2022. I guess we will see. I feel sorry for these businesses that can't get inventory to sell. Not sure how they are keeping their doors open.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 20, 2022)

NCjeeper said:


> I have been trying to buy a 48" finger brake from Grizzly forever. I ordered it in December 2020. I would check with them every few months and they would not have an expected ship date. Finally in November 2021 they contacted me and said that model had been discontinued by the (Chinese) factory and they would not be getting any. Okay so I order the next model up. It is out of stock currently with an expected ship date March 2022. I guess we will see. I feel sorry for these businesses that can't get inventory to sell. Not sure how they are keeping their doors open.


why buy new, I see finger brakes on craigslist all the time.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 20, 2022)

^^^
Not around here. I check Craig's list everyday for the past 18 months for a 48" one.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 20, 2022)

NCjeeper said:


> ^^^
> Not around here. I check Craig's list everyday for the past 18 months for a 48" one.


yea, I just checked, 24 only.
funny how when you are not looking you see them, when you look, nothing.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 20, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> yea, I just checked, 24 only.
> funny how when you are not looking you see them, when you look, nothing.


I'll keep an eye out. maybe it'll be worth the 10 hour trip?


----------



## Jackle1312 (Jan 20, 2022)

It is a lesson in frustration. I have to keep redesigning every thing I work on based on what parts are available. I have a 18 ton crane that I have been rebuilding the hydraulic system on that has been on going for the last 6 months due to part availability


----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 20, 2022)

Unfortunately I have been having no problem buying stuff. 

My only problem is the smoke coming off the credit card.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 20, 2022)

davidpbest said:


> I took my Lexus in for service last week.   I paid $46K for it 4 years ago, and they were all over me to accept $40k for it in trade since it has only 10K miles.  But I’d have to wait up to a year for a new model.  This dealership typically has 300 new cars on the lot, but last week only had six.  I saw an ad for a new Honda CR-V SUV at a dealer in Beverly Hills where they were asking and additional $40K extra dealer markup for “instant” delivery.   Things are indeed quite crazy.


Our dealership had no extra mark-up. We had folks calling from Colorado for an in stock Super Duty.
David, this is crazy. You were offered darn near selling price for your four year old car. Amazing.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 21, 2022)

My next door neighbor traded in a 2 year old Nissan pickup for a Toyota truck. They gave him more than 30K for it,
which was almost what he paid. Amazing.


----------



## jwmay (Jan 21, 2022)

I got a letter in the mail from the dealership saying they wanted to buy back a Ford Fiesta I used to own. I forwarded it to the new owner(my son). We will see if they give him a deal. He hates that car. Lol


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 21, 2022)

NCjeeper said:


> I have been trying to buy a 48" finger brake from Grizzly forever.


Not sure what is coming out of our sister plant yet , but I'll keep a lookout as well .


----------



## KyleG (Jan 21, 2022)

I was in an oddly similar situation. I ordered an AXA-4D in December in order to build an ER-40 chuck. Waited a couple weeks and emailed, got the two weeks out story. Waited a month and emailed again (which was this Tuesday) Still two weeks out, but I was given the option to switch to the AXA-4. I received it yesterday. 

I would have preferred the 4D, but the bar is in the lathe drilled and ready to bore.

According to the Aloris rep, the machine that makes AXA-4D's is down, expected back up two weeks from now.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jan 21, 2022)

KyleG said:


> I was in an oddly similar situation. I ordered an AXA-4D in December in order to build an ER-40 chuck. Waited a couple weeks and emailed, got the two weeks out story. Waited a month and emailed again (which was this Tuesday) Still two weeks out, but I was given the option to switch to the AXA-4. I received it yesterday.
> 
> I would have preferred the 4D, but the bar is in the lathe drilled and ready to bore.
> 
> According to the Aloris rep, the machine that makes AXA-4D's is down, expected back up two weeks from now.


I have an AXA-4 clone, so I can use it, but wanted a 4D.  Think I'm just going to make a 4D style holder for my 1/2" carbide shank boring bar.  Won't be as nicely finished as a real one, but at least I'll have one.  Fortunately, I have a nice chunk of steel for it. 

I could just make a sleeve, but I am nervous about high contact forces against the carbide bar.  Really don't want to risk breaking the bar, as a replacement is expensive.  

Wonder what's broken that's unique to the 4D?  The slitter?  Otherwise, a 4D is almost the same as a 4.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 21, 2022)

__





						Aloris AXA #4D Quick Change Boring Bar Holder
					





					www.ajaxtoolsupply.com


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 21, 2022)

NCjeeper said:


> ^^^
> Not around here. I check Craig's list everyday for the past 18 months for a 48" one.


Sadly, Craigslist is not what it used to be, Facebook Marketplace has taken over as the leading forum for selling secondhand items, locally.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jan 21, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will check this out.  I tried to buy from Ajax via eBay on the day before Thanksgiving 2021.  One month later, my order was cancelled. 
Man, this is nuts.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 21, 2022)

Of course this is bad for the reseller and manufacturer too.   Expenses continue, revenue stops.   The pressure inside the company to “do something” can be intense and cost careers.   Nobody wins.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jan 21, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> Of course this is bad for the reseller and manufacturer too.   Expenses continue, revenue stops.   The pressure inside the company to “do something” can be intense and cost careers.   Nobody wins.


Agreed.  Spiraling mess.  Not happy about this. Makes it hard on a manufacturer or reseller when orders get churned (placed and canceled), because they can't figure out the real demand.  But I'd sure like one of these holders.  Going to give Ajax a call.  If they physically have one, I'll place the order.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 21, 2022)

AXA-4D holder ?


----------



## WobblyHand (Jan 21, 2022)

Just called.  Ajax has no AXA-4D's in stock.  Ajax did state Aloris does have an issue with manufacturing the AXA-4D's and won't be shipping until February at the earliest.  Ajax does have AXA-4's, but not AXA-4D's.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jan 21, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> AXA-4D holder ?


Yes, the design with the split clamp.  

Ajax has no inventory of the AXA-4D's.  Neither does All Industrial.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 21, 2022)

Just checked . I have no Ds , only 4s . I'm going to make a call to someone today , see what he has to sell .


----------



## KyleG (Jan 27, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's who my order was with. The website showed (and still shows) in stock. Next time I need something from them, I'll call first.


----------

